# Hilda's waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hilda is 3 years old. She is my last doe that is in kid to the buck we had on lease, Aussie. 









We were told that she may have kidded once before. She was one that moved from he to home a lot. When I bought her she was thin, full of lice and terrified of everything! Now she is full on when I'm out with them. Always right behind be begging for attention.


























The last picture was taken 2 months ago. The others are a bit older. Will get new photos today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you  we love her and can't wait to see her babies! 
Her ligs are a little mushy but still there. Her udder isn't really that big but if she is a first timer it may not grow until just before? It has grown over the last week quite a bit. Her vulva is changing a little bit. Baby has not dropped.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful girl! Can't wait to see her babies. Happy kidding.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are some photos of her today


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the hair :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I love her face lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a cutie, sending good vibes for healthy, bouncy babies soon!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks  
Her udder has doubled in size over night! I don't think it's full yet. She has discharge and is stretching a lot this morning! 
R


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully soon!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

A little boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dried off


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Awe so cute!


----------

